# Govee Thermometer and Hygrometer



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Got to say, I like them. Small little square sensors that connect to Wi-Fi and Bluetooth and gives a good overview and alerts if temps or humidity goes out of whack.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

WeMos D1 mini, AM2302 sensor and a 5v USB charger works for me 

(the hassle I had to goto to get the forum to accept the code... had to print to a PDF in the end !)

Currently in the incubator (switched off until eggs arrive at the end of the month)


----------

